# Capture Stills From Windows Media Player



## ABSTRAX (Aug 6, 2003)

How on earth do I do this!?

I've got a number of .avi files on my PC and I want to screen capture a couple of shots from them and save them as .jpg, .bmp etc.


The logical way would be to Full Screen the video, pause it and 'Print Screen' which works to an extent but then causes all sorts of problem with the frame once its still, almost like the .avi is on a separate layer to everything else.. I've also tried SnagIt which even identified the .avi as a snagable area, but when I pasted the image in 'Paint' it was simply black...


Any help on this matter would be much appreciated... thanks


----------



## TheWebJunkie (Apr 5, 2005)

you will need this

http://www.hyperionics.com/hsdx/index.asp


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Play the file in windows movie maker you have fitted as standard. It has a 'take a picture' option when you pause the video.


----------



## ABSTRAX (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

